# Washington State Wilderness Gun Laws



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm planning some hikes and camping trips this summer and I can't keep up with the laws regarding carrying a firearm in the differently defined parks and wilderness areas. Any time I wander out into the wilderness I'm taking a concealed pistol. I'd just like to know for certain where it is/is not legal. Is there a definitive resource this written in user friendly terms?

Thanks,
Leif


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Look here: http://www.leg.wa.gov/LawsAndAgencyRules/Pages/default.aspx
Check the Criminal Code of the RCW for concealed-carry information.
Check WAC for State Parks regulations and rules, too.
This one site has it all.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you do not have a CHL for Washington State, DO NOT carry concealed. Just don't want to be adding additional charges if things go weird on a trail. Open carry is legal in the State and the references provided will give you more information.


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> If you do not have a CHL for Washington State, DO NOT carry concealed. Just don't want to be adding additional charges if things go weird on a trail. Open carry is legal in the State and the references provided will give you more information.


CHL? I have a CPL and always carry concealed.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

CHL, CPL from jurisdiction to jurisdiction regardless what they are called, they are the same thing. If you have one, disregard the comment. I thought it would be helpful for anyone else that might read this thread that a cautionary warning to carry concealed when one does NOT posess the proper documentation would not bode well.


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

On another site someone posted this here. I thought is was helpful:

RCW 9.41.290 (Preemption) The state of Washington hereby fully occupies and preempts the entire field of firearms regulation within the boundaries of the state, including the registration, licensing, possession, purchase, sale, acquisition, transfer, discharge, and transportation of firearms, or any other element relating to firearms or parts thereof, including ammunition and reloader components. Cities, towns, and counties or other municipalities may enact only those laws and ordinances relating to firearms that are specifically authorized by state law, as in RCW 9.41.300, and are consistent with this chapter. Such local ordinances shall have the same penalty as provided for by state law. Local laws and ordinances that are inconsistent with, more restrictive than, or exceed the requirements of state law shall not be enacted and are preempted and repealed, regardless of the nature of the code, charter, or home rule status of such city, town, county, or municipality. This law allows you to carry the same in Aberdeen as well as Zillah.

Do you need a CPL to hike, fish or camp? NO ! The reason why? RCW 9.41.060 (see section 8)
(8) Any person engaging in a lawful outdoor recreational activity such as hunting, fishing, camping, hiking, or horseback riding, only if, considering all of the attendant circumstances, including but not limited to whether the person has a valid hunting or fishing license, it is reasonable to conclude that the person is participating in lawful outdoor activities or is traveling to or from a legitimate outdoor recreation area;

You are legally able to carry in ANY city, county or state park or National Forest. As of Feb 22nd you are now allowed to carry in the National Parks in Washington State. Be aware that you cannot carry into certain buildings in a national park. However, as to the exception in18 USC 930(d)(3) for "the lawful carrying of firearms or other dangerous weapons in a Federal facility incident to hunting or other lawful purposes," please be aware that there is no federal case discussing the meaning of this specific exception to the law. While some claim it means that a person lawfully carrying a holstered handgun for self defense in a National Park should be able to carry it into the visitor's center, since self defense is "a lawful purpose," the people making such claims are not federal judges. The plain truth is that this provision has never been tested in federal court. The downside of being the first test case is that failure carries the potential penalty of federal prison. Remember that the federal judges who will determine such cases work in federal buildings, and their viewpoint may be colored by their particular circumstance.


----------

